# Visa 457 - can I study part time?



## mmaggiore (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi,

I am currently on a business visa 457, working 40 hours per week as an accountant. 
Now I am thinking of enrolling at university, am I allowed to study part time? Ideally I am looking at negotiating with my employer a working week of between 20 or 30 hours, and use the rest of the week to attend lectures.

Are there any restrictions I should be aware of? 

Thanks,
Marco


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There would be no study restrictions as such and as far as I know, there is no restriction with negotiating with an employer to be released for some study and you should check out details via all sections on Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457)
The only problem that could arise is that there is the market rate salary that sponsored positions need to have and I am not aware if an equivalent rate/hour can be used if the time for study you negotiate is unpaid and your total salary drops below the market level.
It is something you may want to ask with a pre-lodgement enquiry to Immi though you also will need to get the employer to agree.
You'll find that a lot of study in Australia is also done during evenings.


----------



## mmaggiore (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks Wanderer, much appreciated.

Under my current contract through which I am being sponsored I'm being paid a salary of $65,500. Like I said, the position is 'accountant'. How far below my current salary can I fall before hitting the threshold that you mention in your reply? I guess this is an important point. If I can be paid a salary that is two thirds what I get now and still satisfy immi requirements, that means I could use one third of my working hours to study unpaid. Would you agree?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There are under the employer sponsored visas, some salaries set and then for others the market rate is to be determined by employers in getting nominated positions approved and so that figure should be known for the position nomination by your employer.


----------

